# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Naiviteti

## Veshtrusja

*Shpesh here kam takuar njerez te cilet nuk e vleresojn naivitetin dhe shpesh here e lidhin me budallekun.

Per mendimin tim, do te ishte mire sikur cdo njeri te kishte pak naivitet.

Ju si mendoni?*

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

sigurisht qe nuk mund ta lidhesh naivitetin me budallekun, jam dakort me ty qe do ishte mire qe cdo njeri te kishte pak naivitet

----------


## krize04

une se di si e menoni ju por une sa her qe me kalon dicka nga naiviteti me duket vetja budalla...!
naivitet ka gjithkush varet se si e tregon ne cfushe.ne shoqeri,ne dashuri,ne pune apo ne shume fusha te tjerea qe spo i them tani se po mvje gjum.
ok girls?
keep it real .kriza

----------


## Mina

Naiviteti eshte cilesi e njeriut te sinqerte. E keqja eshte se naiviteti neperkembet nga ata qe e heqin veten per te zgjuar. Naivet nuk i bejne keq askujt.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Naivet nuk i bejne keq askujt.


Po vetes se tyre?

----------


## Mina

Vetes se tyre?....deri ne mazohizem.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Dikush me ka then se te jesh naive do te thot mos te jesh i "djallezuar".

Dikush qe e shfrytezon sinqeritetin e nje njeriu naive (ose qe shkel mbi te) tregon nje akt poshtersie.

Si mendoni?

----------


## krize04

ashtu eshte...!por sic e thashe si me siper sa hare dicka me kalon nga naiviteti me duket sikur me ka kaluar nga budalleku.
keep it real.

----------


## diikush

O Veshtruese, me fal po ti qenke pak si shume naive  :buzeqeshje: )))
shaka
Nuk mendoj domosdoshmerisht se nje njeri naiv duhet patjeter vleresuar apo patjeter qortuar. Mesa e kuptoj une te jesh naiv do te thote te mos dish, ose te mos dish shume.
Pra, naiviteti mund te jete nje tregues i ciltersise (congeniality), por mund te jete dhe thjesht tregues i injorances.
Mendoj se varet nga situata, personi, por dhe rrethanat.
Gjithsesi, nuk mendoj se njerezit duhet te mburren shume me naivitetin e tyre  :buzeqeshje: )
P.S. Cfare kuptim ka firma jote, dhe ne cfare gjuhe eshte?

----------


## diikush

injorant=mos te dish per dicka specifikisht
naiv=i referohet me teper nje gjendje te pesonit, njeir naiv

ka shume sinonime, por njerezit vendosin se ke te perdorin

----------


## grifsha_vl

sot, po flisni se sot na u dashkerka naiviteti?!
Le t'a leme nje te vecante per perrallat.
njerezit e mire ,per mjerimin tone ,sjane me mbi kete toke...
Jeta s'ka pasur ndermend te na bente te persosur.
Kush eshte i tille e ka vendin ne ndonje muzeum.

                         me uroni miseardhjen ne forum

----------


## Veshtrusja

mire se erdhe grifsha vl

MrMaximus: Je Pense Donc Je Suis = Mendoj pra ekzistoj = I think therefore I am (Descartes) dhe eshte ne frengjisht.

nuk kam kohe tani por do jap komentet e mija se shpejti mbi kete teme.....

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

Nuk  do nxjerr as une fjalet e nxehta te mendjes sime te brohoras per naivet apo ti shoh me mos perfillje .JO.
Naivet jane si ata leshteriket e detit qe nuk mfshihen dot por qendrojne siper ujit dhe dallget qe vijne i perplasin pas shkembinjve.
Mos u lodhni se kerkuari te tille ,se jane te paket.Pjesa me e madhe jane zgjuar ,i kane hapur syte.

----------


## Altina

Ku ka njerez naiv sot?
Nese takoni te tille, jane naiv me vullnet te plote dhe e bejne te tille zgjedhje me vetdije.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Mesa e kuptoj une te jesh naiv do te thote te mos dish, ose te mos dish shume.----MrMaximus


Te mos dish shume apo te mos dish te demtosh tjetrin?




> Pjesa me e madhe jane zgjuar ,i kane hapur syte.---Kolombi


Cudi. Atehere nuk mendon se ekziston nje "naiv" dhe njekohesisht  "i zgjuar"? Hmm.

----------


## kolombi

> _Postuar më parë nga Veshtrusja_ 
> *Te mos dish shume apo te mos dish te demtosh tjetrin?
> 
> 
> 
> Cudi. Atehere nuk mendon se ekziston nje "naiv" dhe njekohesisht  "i zgjuar"? Hmm.*


Ekziston posi .Eshte e mese e kollajshme ta dallosh ate njeri mjafton te lexosh postet e tua.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Ekziston posi .Eshte e mese e kollajshme ta dallosh ate njeri mjafton te lexosh postet e tua.


Flm.

----------


## s0ni

Vete njeriu eshte naive.  Nuk jemi naive per te jetuar jeten apo per te zbatuar ligjet e qeverise.  Po jemi naive ne shume shume gjera qe mbijetojne ne universitet.  Sado qe te mesosh dhe studiosh nuk do jesh i mundur te dish gjithcka, sepse gjithckaja nuk eshte zbuluar akoma.

----------


## Klevis2000

"Sa naivë qe jeni" lol

Varet nga njeriu

----------


## KaLTerSi

Veshtruesja, naivitetin e quajne budallallek vetem lakmitaret (Remark).  :buzeqeshje:  Te qenit naiv nuk te ben aspak budalla por njeri te cilter e te padjallezuar. Eshte aftesia e nje njeriu per te pare gjithnji pozitiven dhe per te pasur besimin e mire tek te tjeret dhe jo domosdoshmerisht mungesa pervojes apo zgjuarsise(sic u tha me lart). Sigurisht naiviteti mund te quhet virtuoz deri aty ku se peson prej tij.

----------

